# My New Welding Job.



## aametalmaster (May 27, 2016)

Well I am getting older 57 and was getting tired of crawling around on the iron welding. My buddy owns the local weld supply company and called me because he needed a salesman for a guy who is retiring. So I took the job. Now I get to handle all of the machines, rods, wire, gas and everything else that goes with the fun. I welded for 39 years figure I can do 10 more doing this. So if anyone needs anything related to welding give me a yell. We have stuff that's been on the shelf for 40+ years...Bob


----------



## Firestopper (May 27, 2016)

Bob, 
Congratulations on your new position. I concur with you on being able to work another ten years now that you won't be beating yourself up. Your expertise will be appreciated by your customers and your back will love you once again.
Best of luck sir.
Paco


----------



## David VanNorman (May 27, 2016)

Good luck in your new job. It is good to have a job  where you can have fun too.


----------



## gr8legs (May 27, 2016)

It's always been a great experience going to an industrial/welding supply and finding someone with years of experience behind the counter - Congratulations!

Stu


----------



## FOMOGO (May 27, 2016)

Congrats on the  job.  Comes a time, it's nice to back off a little. Hope it works out well for you. Mike


----------



## aametalmaster (May 28, 2016)

Plus its 10 blocks from my house...Bob


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bob,
 Good luck with the new job. Let me know where it is so I can stop in and get some welding supplies when I go to the Dutch Haus.
Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 3, 2016)

*Salem Welding* & Supply Company • 475 Prospect Street • *Salem*, OH 44460


----------

